# T60 TTX



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey all,

joined the forum about 2-3 days ago just thought i would say hello to everyone, im a 21 year old student, and i bought the TT Coupe about 2 weeks ago just under, i have the 225 quattro version, metallic silver, blue leather with suede centers, the car is standard apart from a boost gauge that i have fitted in the centre heater vent closest to the driver. I also have genuine 9 spoke alloys, the car has done genuine 84000miles and is good considering its a 1999 model, and i also have a private plate on it, as you can see from the title. Hopefully i'll get some photos up soon!

cheers everyone Simon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome as Andrew said have a look at the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

